# USB Recovery Problem [URGENT]



## Nickx (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi,

My friend has this Packard Bell Easynote LJ73 laptop, and upon startup he gets a Recovery Error.
It says:
Recovery

There was a problem with a device connected to your PC

An unexpected I/o error has occured.

File: \Boot\BCD
Error code: 0xc00000e9

This problem can happen when a removable storage device is removed while it's in use or is failing. Properly connecting any removable storage and restarting your PC may fix this problem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What, if any, USB devices are connected?

What, if any, devices are before the hard drive (or SSD) in the boot order list?


----------



## Nickx (Dec 14, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> What, if any, USB devices are connected?
> 
> What, if any, devices are before the hard drive (or SSD) in the boot order list?


No USB devices were connected during the bootup, also here's the list of devices in the boot order list.

1. IDE 2: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7585H
2. IDE 0: Hitachi HTS545050B9A300
3. Network Boot: LEGACY PCI DEVICE


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't have any ideas.  Sorry.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Set the Hitachi HDD to the primary boot device and see if that changes anything.

Otherwise, the harddrive may be dying/dead.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Win 8 uses UEFI for boot control. Open the UEFI boot manager on startup. I hit F12 during POST on my Dell to get there, but may be different for your Packard-Bell. The boot order list you posted... was that from BIOS? If so, when you access UEFI note the boot mode shown at the top of the list. I would expect it to be set to *"UEFI Boot Mode, Secure Boot On"*. Using the arrow keys, highlight *"Change Boot Mode Setting"* and hit enter. Select *"Legacy Boot Mode, Secure Boot OFF"* and again hit enter. With the DVD/CD drive first in the boot order in BIOS, you should now you should be able to boot from the DVD/CD drive.

After you are done doing whatever you need to do, be sure to go back into the UEFI Boot Manager and reset to*"UEFI Boot Mode, Secure Boot On"* (Assuming that is where it was set originally).

I expect there is a simpler way of doing this, but I know it worked for me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Win 8 uses UEFI for boot control.


Ray, do you know for a fact that the Packard Bell Easynote LJ73 laptop has a UEFI motherboard? I certainly would have guessed BIOS.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

No I do not know that for a fact. Do you see any alternative to BIOS during POST? My Dell has F2 for Setup (BIOS) and F12 for Boot Menu. I've worked on a couiple of systems with Win 8 and they have all used UEFI. What does you owners manual say about it?

EDIT: Suggest you got to Disk Management (Type... diskmgmt). If you show a partition labeled *"EFI System Partition"*, then you have UEFI on your system.

BTW... I still have BIOS in addition to UEFI.


----------

